# Überlauf, ohne dass die Fischis überlaufen?!



## Schnuutze76 (1. Nov. 2005)

Hallöchen, ich will mich auch endlich nochmal zu Wort melden. Eben schon gesehen, dass es zum Thema Filter rausnehmen ja schon reichlich Treats gibt, also lass ich die Frage mal weg.
Aaaalso, ich hätte gern nochmal n Tip/ ne Idee (oder bitte ganz viele!) von Euch.
Unser Teich wird nun bei sinkender Temparatur und vermehrtem Regen immer voller und wir haben keinen planmäßigen Überlauf bzw. absichtliche Undichtigkeit. Bevor wir den Teich vergrößert hatten war das kein Problem, weil die Folie im oberen Bereich so undicht war, dass wir den Tümpel nichtmal so voll bekamen, wie wir gern wollten. Jetzt haben wir Angst, dass der Teich ungewollt überläuft und die Fischis sich auch von dannen machen (sind ja noch einige sehr kleine dabei). Dummerweise würden sie dann nichtmal auf der Wiese landen, sondern gleich ab den Hang runter und vermutlich im Gestrüpp verenden. Gibt es irgendeine einfache Lösung oder nur die Möglichkeit, was "professionelles" zu basteln? Wir dachten schonmal daran, die überschüssige Folie (haben extra am Rand noch ein paar Zentimeter übrig gelassen) als eine Art Rinne zu formen (quer zum Uferverlauf, also als richtiger Ablauf) und da ein Sieb reinzusetzen, damit keine Fischis abhauen können. Ich fürchte aber, dass das Sieb sich ständig zusetzt???!!!
Dummerweise halten sich die neugierigen Schnüffelschnutzen ja auch immer genau da auf, wo das Wasser rausströmt.
So, jetzt hab ich lang genug geschrieben, jetzt dürft ihr. Bitte reichlich.

Viele Grüße,
Annette.


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2005)

hallo Annette!!!

Könntest du mal ein Bild reinstellen das man sich das Ganze besser vorstellen kann?
Wäre sicherlich  hilfreich.


----------



## Kurt (1. Nov. 2005)

*Gute Lösung:  zupflanzen*

Hallo Annette,

ich hab in meinem 1. Pflanzfilter/Biotop 8 Bitterlinge, die bisher nie ausgebüchst sind, obwohl danach der Bachlauf weitergeht und somit doch mehr Strömung als beim normalen Teichüberlauf entsteht. 
Also die Rinne zum weiterführenden Bachlauf ist mindestens 6 cm unterhalb des Folienrandes, und vor dem Beginn der Rinne habe ich mit Kies/Sand eine Flachwasserzone geschaffen, die stark bewachsen ist (siehe Foto - am rechten Rand).
Die 3 Rotfedern, die ich kurzzeitig im 2. Pflanzfilter ausgesetzt habe, sind relativ bald in den unteren Schwimmteich ausgewandert, aber da hatte ich nur ein paar gröbere Steine im Bachlauf - war anscheínend kein Hindernis.

Mein eigentlicher Überlauf im Schwimmteich ist nur durch einen Haufen 8-15cm-Kiesel abgedeckt und somit auch 'ausbruchsicher'.
Angst vor dem Verstopfen habe ich nicht - man schaut ja hin und wieder mal nach dem Rechten.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Schnuutze76 (2. Nov. 2005)

Dass Ihr immer Bilder wollt...   

Also steck ich mal was dabei. Mit Pflanzen ist es bisher immernoch etwas mau, im Spätsommer sind die einfach nicht mehr so recht gewachsen. Aber sie scheinen zumindest angewachsen zu sein, jetzt hoffen wir, dass sie den Winter überstehen und nächstes Jahr fröhlich wuchern. Die Seerose mit ihrer Riesenwurzel hat sich auchn noch nicht nach oben gearbeitet, aber das war auch nicht mehr zu erwarten.
Teichrandverschönerung wird das Projekt für nächstes Jahr.
Die Ziegel am Bachlauf wollen wir eigentlich wieder entfernen, sollten nur zur Folienbeschwerung sein, aber die fangen grad an zuzumoosen. Werden also erstmal abwarten, ob das nicht vielleicht ne romantische Note bekommt und doch so oder ähnlich bleiben kann.
Die Seite, wo das Wasser überlaufen soll (und es auch schon tut...) sieht im Moment erschwert schlimm aus, weil ich die Folie noch ein bisschen mit Steinen notdüftig unterlegt hab, damit der Rand etwas höher wird. Aber auch der wird wieder überlaufen...


----------



## Thorsten (2. Nov. 2005)

Hi Annette,

hmmm... diese Art von einem Überlauf halte ich für sehr bedenklich.

Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder raus suchen, wie ich meinen Überlauf "gebastelt" habe.

Dieser ist sehr effektiv-preiswert und relativ schnell gemacht.

Vor allem brauchst Du dir dann auch keine Gedanken um deine Fische 
zu machen....  

Mal sehn wo ich die Pics habe


----------



## Schnuutze76 (3. Nov. 2005)

Hi Thorsten, danke noch für den Link, wie Du siehst hat das geklappt. 
Ich glaub, mein Computer mag mich nicht...


----------



## Thorsten (3. Nov. 2005)

so...habe die Pic´s gefunden.


Kurze Erklärung:

*Bild1* 

Habe ein Loch in der Folie geschnitten.Oberhalb des Wasserspiegel bzw.wo der Wasserstand vom Teich enden soll! 
Habe mir dann ein Edelstahlsieb im "Klempnerladen" besorgt. 
Das Sieb habe ich an der Folie angeflanscht/verklebt und ein 50 er HT Rohr angeschlossen. 

*Bild2 *

Das HT Rohr kommt bei mir in einem Speißfass an . 
Das Fass habe ich "schwebend" eingebaut/Löcher gebohrt (Boden)-unterhalb des Fasses sind ca. 50cm Freiraum,dann kommt das Erdreich. 
Somit ist gewährleistet das das Wasser kontroliert ablaufen/versickern kann. 
Das KG Rohr links kommt vom Biotecablauf-(anderer Thread!) 

Ich hoffe du kannst noch folgen... wenn Fragen sind, raus damit   
Axo der Preis für diese "Installation" ca. 10 Euronen


----------



## jochen (3. Nov. 2005)

hallo Annette....

siehste mit Bildern geht alles besser hier....  

ich bin zwar selber noch ein blutiger Anfänger hier aber ich kann dir ja mal zeigen wie wir das gebaut haben.
Ich habe an einer Ecke am Teichrand auf der Höhe des späteren Wasserspiegels des Teiches einen Uferwall gebaut über der das überschüssige Regenwasser läuft.
Dahinter ein Loch in die Folie geschnitten und dadurch ein KG Rohr 100 gesteckt das bei mir direkt mit der Oberwasserkanalisation verbunden ist, du kannst es ja entweder frei ins "Gelände" oder in eine Tonne laufen lassen.
Danach habe ich das Rohr mit der Folie verklebt, eigentlich das gleiche Prinzip wie es Thorsten beschrieben hat nur die senkrechte Version.
Später werde ich noch den Uferwall mit Steinen , Kies , Pflanzen etc. bestücken und das Rohr mit einen Edelstahlgitter schützen das die Fische immer schön brav im Teich bleiben !


----------



## Schnuutze76 (4. Nov. 2005)

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Tips!
Wär noch die Frage, ob einem auf die Schnelle ne Übergangslösung einfällt, weil wir erstmal die Zeit finden müssen, sowas zu basteln und die Regengüsse zur Zeit teilweise doch schon heftig werden. Wir haben in den letzten Wochen wenn notwendig abgepumpt, was aber auch Zeit kostet, außerdem Strom und auch ein ziemlicher Aufwand ist. Ich denk mal, die Fischis sind auch nicht so recht begeistert von der Pumperei, auch wenn wir uns jetzt wenigstens mal so ne "leg außen neben und halt Schlauch ins Wasser- Pumpe" zugelegt haben, stört die Süßen wohl weniger als die Tauchpumpe und man muss nicht befürchten, dass es "flupp" macht...

LG
Annette.


----------



## Thorsten (4. Nov. 2005)

Hi Annette,

hmmm also das was ich genannt habe, bedeutet ca. 1 Stunde Arbeit.

Schneller gehts wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## jochen (4. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Annette

stimmt dauert nicht lange....

Wasser ein wenig abpumpen.....Pumpe habt ihr ja....
Folie säubern und trocknen....
Loch einschneiden....
Rohr durchstecken....
verkleben....
Schutz aus Edelstahlgitter anbringen....
Fertig.....  

Deko und Anschlüsse egal wie hat ja noch Zeit, jedenfalls braucht Ihr nicht wegen jeden Regens abpumpen!


----------

